# C Log for 1DX MkII



## pwp (Sep 2, 2016)

Philip Bloom has posted on Facebook about availability of C Log for the 1DX Mk II. Good!
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=Philip%20Bloom%20c%20log

Here's hoping this is genuine.

-pw


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 2, 2016)

Cool! This would please a lot of people.


----------



## mikekx102 (Sep 3, 2016)

It sounds more to me like someone has tried to re-create C-Log, and it has nothing to do with Canon. From what I've heard, C-Log has a deeper access to raw data and works differently or better than other Log profiles you can get, so this may produce a similar look to C-Log, but without providing the full dynamic range that C-Log affords.

I'm not sure. It just doesn't sound like something Canon is doing?


----------



## Mr. Milo (Sep 4, 2016)

Canon is not releasing C-log for this. I'm sure of it.

You know what sucks? Canon's R&D department has this available in their office as prototypes. I know they have Canon 5D Mark IV prototypes with full frame 4K and log.

Also, Cinestyle and Marvel's Advanced Profile do not fully tap into Canon's true power. I'm working with those right now and it's obvious. Only Canon's log works. Huge difference in visual quality.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 4, 2016)

Mr. Milo said:


> Canon is not releasing C-log for this. I'm sure of it.
> 
> You know what sucks? Canon's R&D department has this available in their office as prototypes. I know they have Canon 5D Mark IV prototypes with full frame 4K and log.
> 
> Also, Cinestyle and Marvel's Advanced Profile do not fully tap into Canon's true power. I'm working with those right now and it's obvious. Only Canon's log works. Huge difference in visual quality.





mikekx102 said:


> It sounds more to me like someone has tried to re-create C-Log, and it has nothing to do with Canon. From what I've heard, C-Log has a deeper access to raw data and works differently or better than other Log profiles you can get, so this may produce a similar look to C-Log, but without providing the full dynamic range that C-Log affords.
> 
> I'm not sure. It just doesn't sound like something Canon is doing?



If you click the link and read it you will see it's not Canon pushing this. He hasn't made it clear if it's official C-log, or just a profile emulating it. Either way, if it gets released I will be very excited. I will be able to shoot C-log with the 1DC and 5D Mark IV.


----------



## asmundma (Sep 4, 2016)

James Miller were to late. Andrew at EOSHD released his yesterday.


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 4, 2016)

asmundma said:


> James Miller were to late. Andrew at EOSHD released his yesterday.



Thx for the info!


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 22, 2016)

I actually went with James Miller's version. It looked a lot better in the sample screenshots and looks great on my videos.


----------

